# getting in touch with Bil Hays



## 45ardvark (Jul 30, 2014)

I am trying to get in touch with Bill Hays but his contact information won't go through. does any body have his email address. thank you [email protected]


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

He is at the MWST right now about 2 1/2 hours south of your listed location. I got to meet him yesterday nice guy.


----------



## 45ardvark (Jul 30, 2014)

I need his email addres to ask him about making me a sling shot


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I've used the contact info email address available in his website successfully many times. He's on a little MWST vacation right now, so you may not get a same-day reply. Under ordinary circumstances (no holidays or vacations) I've gotten same-day replies almost every time I contacted him.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

[email protected] his wife handles the email give her some time she'll get back to you


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just go to his web page and click on the "contact us" in the left column. It worked this past week for me. They were having some computer problems give it a couple of work days.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr Hays is great to deal with! Just send an email and he ir his wife will respond. His products are very much worth waiting for. He has a very bad habit of delivering much more than you actually pay for. As you can see I'm a dedicated fan of Pocket Predators slingshots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have ordered several slingshots from Bill and here is some information you might send. I laid my hand flat on a table and measured across my four knuckles, then I measured from the top of my middle finger to where my wrist bends. I also measured between my thumb and index finger to give him some idea of how wide I wanted my group to be. Let us know how you like the slingshot when you get it.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

He'll reply when he's back !


----------

